# My unique stash... careful, you might be enabled!



## vikitty (Jul 26, 2010)

It's been awhile since I posted a stash pic and my collection has gotten much bigger! And I've branched out of using American/European brands and hauled from Japan and Korea for their super-cute stuff. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Onward!


----------



## Susanne (Jul 26, 2010)

Thanks for sharing! You have some beautiful palettes.


----------



## kaliraksha (Jul 26, 2010)

Very nice collection! I love when makeup looks like precious jewels.


----------



## vikitty (Jul 26, 2010)

Me too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But in the end it's all about quality. I find with Jill Stuart, which is the really princessy packaging, some of the products are just subpar but SO expensive. So I only splurge on the products that are worth it.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jul 26, 2010)

Beautiful items!


----------



## PillyPen (Jul 27, 2010)

That princess packaging is so beautiful!!


----------



## MissBrittB87 (Jul 28, 2010)

Wow, you have some super gorgeous stuff!!!


----------



## vikitty (Jul 28, 2010)

Just realized that the picture of my MSFs didn't show up! That's so weird.


----------



## Gonzajuju (Jul 29, 2010)

Beautiful collection! I love the pictures


----------



## Hendrix (Jul 29, 2010)

Those eyeshadows in the first picture are sooo pretty!


----------



## Diva4eva122 (Jul 6, 2011)

THOSE BLUSHES LOOOK NICE


----------



## naturallyfab (Jul 9, 2011)

great collection!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Jul 9, 2011)

Everything is so beautifully packaged in some of those photos!  How gorgeous!  I love MAC, but boy it looks dull next to those with the gold scrolling!  Thank you for sharing!


----------



## ladydeex3 (Jul 18, 2011)

- Removed -


----------

